# محول جميع صيغ الصوت والصورة باعلى كفائة وسرعة Any Video Converter Professional 3.1.5



## اني بل (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*Any Video Converter Professional 3.1.5 *









برنامج Any Video Converter Professional تحويل بين صيغ الفيديو يستطيع  البرنامج 
تحويل اغلب الأفلام يمكنك تحويل اغلب صيغ فيديو شعبية 
يتميز هذا  البرنامج بتحويل بسرعة كبيرة وكذالك الجودة العالية لتحويل اي صيغ فيديو تستطيع  تحويله 
بواسطة هذا البرنامج الأحترافي 
يدعم البرنامج أغلب صيغ الفيديو :  rm, asf, mpg, avi, wmv, vcd, svcd, dvd to rm, asf, 
mpg, avi, wmv, vcd, svcd,  dvd وكذالك يدعم التحويل الى صيغ AVI : DivX, XviD, DV 
Video, MS MPEG4, Intel  indeo ويدعم تحويل صيغ الفيديو الى MPEG-1,MPEG-2 
ويدعم تحويل صيغ الفيديو الى  : WMV,ASF ويدعم تحويل صيغ الفيديو ألى : 
VCD,SVCD,DVD 
يتميز البرنامج  بسرعته الكبيرة أثناء التحويل وكذالك السهولة في أستخدام البرنامج ويدعم البرنامج  
السحب والأسقاط للملف ادخل البرنامج المعروفة ب drag drop


Any Video Converter is a professional video converter. It can  convert 
video files from various formats with great stability.

Any  Video Converter supports AVI (DivX, MS MPEG4, Uncompressed, 
Cinepak and  other), MPEG4-1, MPEG4-2, RM and WMV files.

Any Video Converter has an  easy-to-use interface that allows you to 
easily work with video files  without frequently consulting reference 
materials. You can convert many  files in batches regardless of their 
source formats.

key features of Any Video Converter Professional

·  Convert video
from one format to  another
.(rm/asf/mpg/avi/wmv/vcd/svcd/dvd.... to  rm/asf/mpg/avi/wmv/vcd/svcd/dvd...)
· Batch Convert Video to AVI (DivX, XviD,  DV Video, MS MPEG4, Intel indeo Video, Cinepak and other)
· Batch Convert  Video to MPEG-1/MPEG-2.
· Batch Convert Video to WMV/ASF.
· Batch Convert  Video to VCD/SVCD/DVD compliant files (PAL, NTSC).
· Extract audio from  video.
· Support batch file converting.
· Kinds of Video&Audio Codec  available.
· Custom output video size and ***** Rate.
· Input/Output  preview.
· Easy to use with intuitive user interface and drag-drop  feature.
· High converting speed, wonderful output quality.








*SIZE  : 25 MB*


​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*عندي وجربته قبل كده*
*فورمات فاكتوري اسهل منه بكتير*
*ميرسي اني*


----------



## كيرلس عمودالدين (27 مايو 2011)

god bless you


----------

